# Remote Code for TV



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Edmund - where are you??

Need a TV code for the Direct remote for a SuperSonic SC-1331, just a cheap 13" LCD for the kitchen.

Spent 20+ minutes with the code finder. . .no luck.

Thanks in avance!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

After searching at the link in my signature, I couldn't find one. I also couldn't find one in the owners manual.



> SuperSonic SC-1331
> 
> There is no setup code indicated for your product that links to the model number you entered. You may still find a setup code that works for your device by stepping through the library codes in your remote. The following instructions will help you do this.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Im having the same issue with a Emerson tv I just got for my daughter 2 weeks ago. I tried every code the reciever suggested and no go.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm not Edmund by any means, but did a quick check of codes in the D* manual [link] and they don't list SuperSonic. First time I ever heard of it


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

My Sylvania LCD TV's have never worked with the RC64  I've tried code search for HOURS :lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

joshjr said:


> Im having the same issue with a Emerson tv I just got for my daughter 2 weeks ago. I tried every code the reciever suggested and no go.


Did you try all of these?



> 10002
> 10019
> 10038
> 10039
> ...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Did you try all of these?


I will tonight. I tried all the ones that the D12 suggested.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

chevyguy559 said:


> My Sylvania LCD TV's have never worked with the RC64  I've tried code search for HOURS :lol:


And I'm sure you've tried all these?



> 10020
> 10024
> 10028
> 10030
> ...


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> And I'm sure you've tried all these?


I'm not at home, but if all those codes are listed in the H21 software, then yes  I tried all the codes the software had for Sylvania on Monday night  Thankfully its not my main TV, its an office TV and garage TV


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

chevyguy559 said:


> I'm not at home, but if all those codes are listed in the H21 software, then yes  I tried all the codes the software had for Sylvania on Monday night  Thankfully its not my main TV, its an office TV and garage TV


Those are from this link and the owners manual.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Those are from this link and the owners manual.


I'll try them when I get home and report back  Thanks


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

For the supersonic tv try sharp tv codes.

As for the recent Sylvania/Emerson's, only the rc65 has a working code which is 11864.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

while we're on the subject how about a Haier HLT71?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001E78UQY/?tag=feedneemo-20


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Edmund said:


> As for the recent Sylvania/Emerson's, only the rc65 has a working code which is 11864.


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I just had a replacement H21 come with a RC65, went and tried that code and it works GREAT!!! Now I just need to pick up a RC65R for my other Sylvania TV, but THANK YOU again!!! :goodjob:


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

chevyguy559 said:


> My Sylvania LCD TV's have never worked with the RC64  I've tried code search for HOURS :lol:


Sylvania is made by Funai. Try teh codes for that unit. Emerson is the same as Sylvania and the Funai codes do work


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Edmund said:


> For the supersonic tv try sharp tv codes.
> 
> As for the recent Sylvania/Emerson's, only the rc65 has a working code which is 11864.


Edmund, Thanks, but the Sharp codes didn't work for the SuperSonic.

Any other possibilities?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

If you don't need RF, you may want to consider replacing your D* remote with the RCA RCRP05B ($20 at best buy, walgreens, amazon, etc. or $10 on ebay). I don't know if it has your codes, but it can learn them and does have D* codes (1377). It's made by the same OEM as the D* remotes themselves and has a very similar layout. It can also do macros and JP1. There are other similar cheap universals that would work too, like the URC WR7 from walmart. The new harmony 300 would work as well for $50.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've actually got a couple of learning remotes stored away but it's not that big of a deal since it'll be on the Food Network 90% of the time and either basketball or football (same as the adjacent room) the other 10%.


----------

